# What pipe and tobacco for a camping weekend?



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, I'm camping right now which made me think that we should have a thread for camping and pipes. Seems like a great combo to me, sitting out under the canopy of the woods, chilling out in the breeze, and lighting up a pipe. Later tonight, lighting up in front of a campfire. That's living (I only have my computer since I also needed to do some schoolwork for my grad classes).

I chose:

-A MM Legend. I figured that even though the forecast didn't call for rain, it is summer and you never know. If it somehow gets damaged I'm not out a lot of money. I did consider a briar as a second pipe, and I did consider just bring a nice briar (I brought two Savs last time), but a cob and camping and fishing just seemed to go together well.

-A few ounces of PS LBF. I figured that there wouldn't be a tobacco shop to replenish if I didn't bring enough, and the local drug stores may or may not have SWR or PA so I figured better to bring too much than not enough.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Something like Westminster would seem a natural for around the campfire. The scents would seem to compliment each other.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I go on a Camping/Canoe fishing trip every year, and I usually bring a couple cobs, and maybe a Grabow. Basically anything I wouldn't feel obligated to search for on the river if the canoe flipped (It would be bad enough if I had to chase my cold beverages down the river but they are easy to spot, a pipe... not so much). As for a tobacco, I usually bring whatever I am into at the time, this year I took Northwoods and LBF. I always stress over how much I should bring, I want to have enough but it sits in my truck and I don't want to ruin a bunch of tobacco from the heat... I thought about putting the tobacco in a sealed (Rubbermaid) container and keeping it in my cooler, but I don't know if the extreme cold would harm it... maybe someone could chime in on that one...


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I went camping over the 4th of July weekend in northern California where the daytime temps were over 100 and I put several open tins in baggies and kept them in my cooler. It didn't seem to have any effect on the tobacco at all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

If you can handle blends heavy on the Latakia, they are very smokey flavored to me, It will complement camp fire smoke very well.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Argh, I am a member of many forums and remembering which rules are which is hard to remember sometimes. Since I think it is against the rules, I won't post the forum, but on a camping forum I complained about some neighbors (loose dog that has threatened me a couple times, kids throwing frisbees into my car, loud, over crowded the site, loud music), but I set it up like this:

"Right now I am sitting at my laptop, under the tree canopy, enjoying my pipe, headphones on listening to some of my favorite music, while camping (I wouldn't have brought the computer except it was too nice a weekend to stay home, and I have 2 major papers and 2 minor assignments for my graduate courses to finish). About 100 yards away is a nice Chesapeake Bay beach which is part of the campground- if I get enough done I'm going to reward myself with some fishing later today or tomorrow. So, sounds like I should be having a great time, but unfortunately, I have the neighbors from hell."

Wouldn't you know it, it went 11 posts of people posting on topic and trying to be helpful before someone posted about my offhand comment about the pipe (I wasn't even thinking about it). Bottom line, apparently *I* am the one being rude, not the people whose dog would have attacked me if they didn't scoop it up as it charged and whose kids have thrown multiple frisbees into my car. Why, because I am smoking a pipe on a campground. And when I got annoyed at the post and posted back I get this:
"To have someone tell me that there smoke should not be bothering me, while complaining about other people's behavior strikes me as odd. Just because one can do something, doesnt mean that it is considerate."*

Just venting, it is especially annoying as my neighbor has his stereo so loud that I hear it over the music in my headphones. Well, I feel the base anyway. If this post is over the line of what's allowed, I'll be happy to delete it, but apparently I shouldn't be posting this thread about what pipe and tobacco for camping since apparently we shouldn't smoke when outdoors in case other people get a whiff of it (and somehow smell it over all the grills and campfires nearby).:banghead:

Edit:
*For the record, I didn't tell him what should bother him, but I did get a little smart aleck and told him that if he can stand 40 feet from me and pick out the smell of my pipe tobacco over the camp fires and grills, I commend him for one heck of a sense of smell. Also, in response to him saying tobacco smoke is worse than loud music (and given the content of the prior thread) I told him that if a few seconds or even minutes of smelling my pipe smoke waft by is worse than non-stop loud music in a place that is supposed to be somewhat quiet (in an earlier post I told that forum that the bass was rattling my car windows), well he needs to get his priorities in order.

Anyway, I'm done with my rant, thanks.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I would just bring any tobacco I'm into, def some Latakia though. I would also brings some cobs and my Sav for the trip.
Have fun camping Jeff!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> If you can handle blends heavy on the Latakia, they are very smokey flavored to me, It will complement camp fire smoke very well.


I thought about bringing an English. The tobacco that came is just what I have been smoking very heavily since I bought it. If there wasn't one tobacco I'm smoking heavily and I picked one just for a campout, I'd consider a latakia blend. The only thing, since a campfire already smells of a campfire, it might overpower the latakia a bit. I don't know, the taste would still be there. I'd probably pick how I do any day, I'd pick based on the question "what do I feel like right now," and maybe also pick an alternate in case I want something else later.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow... That is one of the reasons I don't like campgrounds. It is really unfortunate that you are having that kind of an experience because I find spending a weekend camping or on the water is one of the most relaxing and rejuvenating activities. I will say this though, campgrounds usually have rules to keep pets on a leash, there are noise rules...etc but what you are doing is totally LEGAL, as long as you are not blowing smoke in their face (which I am sure you are not) then they just have to deal with it. Besides the anti-tobacco nazis have already taken away our ability to smoke inside, even in bars (at least here in VA), they tax the heck out of tobacco, and villianize anyone who smokes... What more do they want, oh yeah they want tobacco to be illegal...

Ok, now that my blood pressure is up I think I need to smoke to calm down...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Wow... That is one of the reasons I don't like campgrounds. It is really unfortunate that you are having that kind of an experience because I find spending a weekend camping or on the water is one of the most relaxing and rejuvenating activities. I will say this though, campgrounds usually have rules to keep pets on a leash, there are noise rules...etc but what you are doing is totally LEGAL, as long as you are not blowing smoke in their face (which I am sure you are not) then they just have to deal with it. Besides the anti-tobacco nazis have already taken away our ability to smoke inside, even in bars (at least here in VA), they tax the heck out of tobacco, and villianize anyone who smokes... What more do they want, oh yeah they want tobacco to be illegal...
> 
> Ok, now that my blood pressure is up I think I need to smoke to calm down...


I'm generally having fun camping. The neighbors on two of my three sides are fine (normal level of noise). One set of those neighbors are basically keeping to themselves, the other set is extremely friendly. It is the third set that is trouble, and that is intermittent. They are loud, they are letting their kids run free without any guidance (i.e. playing frisbee in the roadway and throwing into my car), and they are letting their dog run loose. Luckily, the music is off and on, usually only a few songs straight, the longest was a couple hours. Last night they were loud well into the night, requiring management to ask them to keep it down at midnight (quiet hours start at 11pm). About 20min ago they were loud, but right now they are OK since they aren't here- they are down at the beach.

The smoking rant, was when I vented about the bad neighbors on a camping site. All went fine for a while, then post 11 or 12 was the guy making out that I was worse than the people whose music was shaking my car windows (at the time of his post no less), whose kids threw a frisbee into my car and whose dog may have been about to attack me (it took one of the kids picking up the dog as it was growling, bearing teeth, and advancing on me to get it to stop). Apparently, we should never be allowed to smoke in public, if we do we are very rude, and if we do, we have no right to complain about the rude behavior of other people. Since then one post was someone ignoring him and posting on my venting about the neighbors, one was someone trying to be neutral and pointing out that people usually don't know when others perceive their behavior as rude, and 3 or 4 were the guy responding to my response to him or to the neutral guy trying to further hammer his point.

Anyway, sorry. Had to rant and took my own thread off topic :noidea:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Everyone needs to rant every once and a while, it is kind of like spring cleaning, just get it out and you will feel much better. I am glad you are mostly having a good time, relax and enjoy it.... and if you decide to do any fishing catch a few for me. :fish2:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I would just bring any tobacco I'm into...


Ditto


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

how are you posting and camping?



anyway.. a cob pipe and your favorite "relaxation" smoke


edit: OH A CAMPER


<-- idea of camping is walking into the woods with a knife and first aid supplies and living there for a while XD


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

A Missouri Meerschaum Legend or Great Dane for the pipe, and Samuel Gawith Cob Plug.

Besides giving you an excuse to use a stout razor sharp knife; the plug offers the option of cutting thick slices or even cube cutting to yield a slow burn even in windy conditions...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zogg said:


> how are you posting and camping?
> 
> anyway.. a cob pipe and your favorite "relaxation" smoke
> 
> ...


Nope, no camper (though I do want a pop-up, I like both types of camping). I have an Alps Mountaineering Vertex 4: Amazon.com: ALPS Mountaineering Vertex 4 Backpacking Tent: Sports & Outdoors

Nice tent, but for around here I need more mesh (since the high would only get into the mid-80's and the overnight lows are in the 60's it works for this weekend).

Anyway, because I had work to do for my graduate classes, but I wasn't going to miss such a nice weekend (mid-80's highs, lows in the 60's and little humidity, in July, in MD- never happens). So, I looked for a campground with electric and wifi (normally, I'd have been sitting on the Chesapeake Bay beach fishing instead of here on my campsite with my computer, but I'm checking back here during my breaks).


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

is it really camping if you have wifi? nice tent so I will give ya that at least.  I have a great spot since Michigan still has National Forest that are large enough that you can disappear for a week and never see another person. I am thinking this fall I will go when the bugs are gone and the cobs are a great choice.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Firedawg said:


> is it really camping if you have wifi? nice tent so I will give ya that at least.  I have a great spot since Michigan still has National Forest that are large enough that you can disappear for a week and never see another person.  I am thinking this fall I will go when the bugs are gone and the cobs are a great choice.


Bingo. I wouldn't go camping where you had to put up with "the great, unwashed masses". Too many other hobbies one can enjoy without mingling with room temperature I.Q. inbred coneheads.

I got a dirty look a few years ago after lighting a pipe. I told the moose to get lost:biggrin: I very seldom see another hiker when I backpack the Bighorns. Those that I have encountered have been just fine. Never seen another sole at my favorite site. The last 1000 feet in 3/4 of a mile dissuades most folks:biggrin:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got a camping trip with the kids coming up in September. I'm definitely planning on bringing a few pipes, probably an OTC, likely Walnut, maybe some LBF instead, a light English and a couple of appropriate aros.


----------



## RooktheHiker (Mar 3, 2010)

Love the Tarptents. Great items. I hammock now when I backpack and a cob with a lite english blend or Dunhill 965.



WyoBob said:


> Bingo. I wouldn't go camping where you had to put up with "the great, unwashed masses". Too many other hobbies one can enjoy without mingling with room temperature I.Q. inbred coneheads.
> 
> I got a dirty look a few years ago after lighting a pipe. I told the moose to get lost:biggrin: I very seldom see another hiker when I backpack the Bighorns. Those that I have encountered have been just fine. Never seen another sole at my favorite site. The last 1000 feet in 3/4 of a mile dissuades most folks:biggrin:


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

for future camping trips maybe you should bring a couple of your current favorite baccys and a few bowls of the baccy with the most offending room note (can't help with that one being a NPS) for when the wind blows toward the offending neighbor...at least thats what I'd do


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

JD11 said:


> for future camping trips maybe you should bring a couple of your current favorite baccys and a few bowls of the baccy with the most offending room note (can't help with that one being a NPS) for when the wind blows toward the offending neighbor...at least thats what I'd do


JD, you are truely evil. I like that!!


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

every man has their limits... ha ha ha


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I always bring plenty of tobacco and a few extra unsmoked cobs which I pass out to others at the campsite. Several of my friends who are now pipe smokers received their initial nudge down the slope in this manner.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

RooktheHiker said:


> Love the Tarptents. Great items. I hammock now when I backpack and a cob with a lite english blend or Dunhill 965.


I now use TT's single man tent. My backpacking buddy snored and flopped around too much

Never used a hammock. No trees where I go as I'm generally above timber line.

To keep on topic, I take a couple cobs and LNF and a Zippo lighter as my butanes don't work well above 9,000 feet.


----------



## randyw41 (Apr 13, 2007)

A large bowl of P.S. Luxury Navy Flake would do it for me. And having Jessica Alba waiting in my tent would be a close second...


----------



## randyw41 (Apr 13, 2007)

One could hope for a hungry bear that likes Frisbee's and loud music...



Jeff10236 said:


> Argh, I am a member of many forums and remembering which rules are which is hard to remember sometimes. Since I think it is against the rules, I won't post the forum, but on a camping forum I complained about some neighbors (loose dog that has threatened me a couple times, kids throwing frisbees into my car, loud, over crowded the site, loud music), but I set it up like this:
> 
> "Right now I am sitting at my laptop, under the tree canopy, enjoying my pipe, headphones on listening to some of my favorite music, while camping (I wouldn't have brought the computer except it was too nice a weekend to stay home, and I have 2 major papers and 2 minor assignments for my graduate courses to finish). About 100 yards away is a nice Chesapeake Bay beach which is part of the campground- if I get enough done I'm going to reward myself with some fishing later today or tomorrow. So, sounds like I should be having a great time, but unfortunately, I have the neighbors from hell."
> 
> ...


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeff10236 said:


> Anyway, sorry. Had to rant and took my own thread off topic :noidea:


Last time I checked it was perfectly legal and totaly acceptable to hijack your own thread. :eyebrows:

...and I agree with others. There's definitely no "perfect" blend for camping. It's all about what what makes things more relaxing and enjoyable for you. I would just take the particulars baccy's I'd been onjoying recently.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Simply put, and I am not sure anyone has said this already but any tobacco you enjoy is what you should bring.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the cob is the best choice and IMO lends itself to the "ruggedness" of camping anyways. Heck id probably pick out a favorite OTC blend to round it all out.

Im sorry about your experience while camping. That is one of the many reasons that we have never done the whole "campground" thing. Now I realize that not everyone wants to, can, or even has the location to do some remote backpacking/camping- but the one thing youll never have any problem with are any sort of "camp neighbors". I think id prefer the occasional Black Bear over some people.

As far as tobacco nazi's- maybe its just me, but the ones who seem to holler the loudest about banning smoking are just fine with "the herb". Im just sayin. I have begun to think that their problem is not with tobacco in and of itself; but rather the profits and commercilization of such. "The man" and all that jazz.
And being an outdoorsman, there are quite alot of "hippie", "free spirit" types that you do encounter out of doors that make things "interesting" at times.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

B.L. Sims said:


> As far as tobacco nazi's- maybe its just me, but the ones who seem to holler the loudest about banning smoking are just fine with "the herb".


I have noticed the same thing myself, makes me so mad... What I am doing is legal, and what you are doing isn't, and YOU have the nerve to complain about ME! :mad2:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe GH Dark Flake or SG 1792 or Bracken Flake. After a day in the woods I have no patience for subtlety.


----------

